# Downriggers for dummies



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I gave the new downrigger a spin on Sunday at Balmoral, but found that there is more to it than is immediately evident (to me at least). Any input from more experienced exponents would be most welcome.

Firstly, I was surprised how much hum came from the wire - probably amplified by the yak. Even at very low speeds there was a distinct buzz and a visible bubble trail from the wire, if I was a fish I'd have swum a mile. I've bought some heavy braid to replace the wire and hopefully that will sort that one out.

I had problems getting the line to stay in the supplied clip (Scotty mini Powergrip). My trolling setup has 14lb fireline as the mainline (fine and slippery), so I tried adding a longer leader (15kg mono) and fixing the clip to that but still had issues getting it to hold. The clip has a plastic slide which doubles the release force, but I still couldn't get a reliable fixing. Am I missing something here? I spoke to JT and it sounded like he was having issues getting the clip to hold as well.

Presuming that I get the clip to hold, how far behind the bomb should I run the bait (or lure)?

Has anyone tried painting the bomb a fish-pleasing colour (?), or using reflective tape on it?

As an aside, I did a search on Fishnet to see I could find any answers without much luck, but did see a suggestion that when not trolling you can use the downrigger to take a berley cage to the bottom - sounds like that could be worth a try.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi SPD,

In my limited 3 outing homemade downrigger experience and lots of googling here are my tips:

* Form a small loop about 300mm above the bomb on the braid and attach a heavy duty coastlock snap and swivel. If you need to you can attach the swivel end to a split ring. The split ring attaches to the looped braid.

* Get rid of all those stupid and overpriced release clips and buy a box of #16 rubber bands for $1.75.

(I practised this about a dozen times on my loungeroom floor to get the system 100% right - When I did it on the yak, it worked a treat)

1) Put the bomb over the side in the water and release enough DR line to allow you to easily hold the coastlock snap.

2) Insert your rod in the rod holder and put it into freespool.

3) Pull out about 3 metres of line. Holding the line close to your body, gently throw your lure/ bait a couple of metres into the sea.

4) About 2.5 metres from the lure/bait, wrap the rubber band around the mainline six times and form a double loop.

5) Put the double loop in the coast lock and snap it shut. Ensure the rig is straight.

6) Do a couple of quick paddle strokes to get momentum. Release the downrigger (Your rod should still be in freespool in the holder ratchet on).

7) When released to the right depth, lock up the downrigger, click the rod out of freespool and paddle.

8) You did it!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXhH5dkAAAdfgAASQAEAAISAEAA/Y8wgIAAiKe1T0h4poybFCgAxGmmjQyQdyZTWMQzrF0Y4GQsa0s5ag6OVlkUlt4+/F3JFOFCQeEfl2Q==


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I'll post pics tomorrow morning but essentially it's a handline with about 20 metres of orange nylon cord and 2 x clips.

Every metre there is a knot to tell me the depth.

The bomb (Everyone has seen the bomb) is the dodgiest weight on the planet but it works.

When my proper surface mail Cannon Mini Troll arrives, the process will be almost exactly the same.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Dan, 
excuse my niavity here, but i take it that the rubber band gets cut through by the fishing line when you get a strike?

Cheers Dave


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks Dan, some good ideas there. I assume you put the loop in the braid above the bomb because you only have one eye on the bomb? I'll give the rubber bands a go, but I'd like to make said stupid overpriced release clip work, if only out of bloodymindedness (and because if they worked they'd be less fiddly). I've done some more googling and come up with a few references to twisting a loop in the main line and snagging the loop in the clip. I'll give that a try, but I'll have some rubber bands ready as a fallback.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQ/Wew8AADZfgAASUKeAEqAiECo/7/+gMAEU2ghpE8qM0CA0eTRDJoBqep6mih6nqbUaAGQB6gGmkyU2KYmTQDQA0aCBfFD9onZ/G2OOEWFYPhlsj5ihhF5ePCK9iKgwJvWH7aSl9qQoBoagrQtFFdLrrFnkeS8VsG27TFrQhyiSRJ83Geoc3wsMMVYAAgSFcyR0mp+qTl0fUdcnQVQCqSKPa8A7CuBT9aqSFHcTaGJOjIxMhI3/Wouj7jN13VMaAEgCrJ06uYyZIbBCiDG+WSZlIZCpkGkA15sUaxWZBQiDkJYNEJVAvzpYkU2UGeGDo0h0zuAtiQpuKXLaGxnECaxFQgwQQvKpeXnWij8Gpt2SoweRaya/xdyRThQkA/Wew8A=


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

hey Dave....

i get that humming noise as well.....not the bubbles :? 
let us know how it goes with the braid....I havent found it that annoying yet...but might try it when the wire begins to fray

I also troll 14lb firewire and have not had any dramas...
the release clip has a setting for different sensitivities...
have you tried that ?


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

G'day Steve,
I changed the wire over to braid today, I'll let you know how it goes (not sure when I'll get out). I have tried putting the clip into the double tension position, and putting the fireline in as far as it will go with no success so far - I'll try the twisted loop thing and carry some rubber bands jic.

Red, I think if I go to the rubber band solution, I'll take the clip out of the equation, but a lateral thought nonetheless thankyou. I've actually got another clip coming from the original order (not available when the downriggers were delivered) - I may find there's no problem with the new one.


----------

